# Mondioring and Schutzhund?



## Persinette (Jan 31, 2015)

Hello all!

So, I have been doing lots of research about protection sports and had been planning on doing Schutzhund with my GSD puppy when I get him. Recently, I've been watching a lot of Leerburg and Michael Ellis to get training ideas (I live in California and hope to go to an Ellis clinic one day in person), and that got me interested in mondioring.

Is it possible to do both? In training videos, I've seen people using English, French, and German training commands. Would there be too much overlap? Could you train in both and have separate commands for each (English at home, German in Schutzhund, French in mondioring), or could you use a single langauge for both sports (German for sport and English casual home commands), or could use use English for everything and just have different words for different situations (here vs come, etc.)

So I guess I have two fundamental questions:
1) is it possible to train the dog in both, or are the differences subtle enough it would be hard for the dog to perform correctly in each, cousins them?
2) if you can, what are thoughts on langauge for commands?

I think both look like a lot of fun, but mondioring clubs are harder to find. This being my first time looking into protection sports, I'll definitely need a trainer and/or club for support.

Thanks!


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

As a first time trainer...I wouldn't recommend it. The sports are quite different in how they are judged, and what is expected from the dog. I've seen dogs get confused and do the wrong exercise, which costs them a lot of points. On top of that, if you're a competitive person, you probably won't be very competitive in either sport if you're splitting your time between the two.

If you have the time, I highly urge you to listen to this podcast, it's Dave Kroyer, a highly successful and respected trainer/competitor in both IPO and Mondio. He explains why HE (a guy who's been on multiple world teams for both sports) won't train the same dog in both sports.

Podcast Ep 3 - Interview w/ Dave Kroyer - High In Trial

Find what you like to do, and stick to it. If that means dabbling in both for a few months, then be it. But you will enjoy either one a lot more if you see the fruits of your labor, instead of just getting by in both and extending the time it takes to see the true success. Spreading yourself thin between the two might cause you to hate both lol.


----------

